# LOL...Now I'm on  a Mission.......



## jennerrator (Aug 1, 2018)

Ok....with everything that's going on and shit that has changed...I'm seriously thinking about shaving my head...I have no issue with female shaved heads...I don't think they are gay and it doesn't change you looking like a female unless you are a gay male female...lol...here are a few that I am looking at...I know many men love a serious head of hair on women and some can't even be attracted to a short/shaved woman head and hey man...thats's all good!! I don't have that issue so.....

Thoughts.................


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 1, 2018)

Couple more.......


----------



## Merlin (Aug 1, 2018)

If it makes you feel good and look good **** the haters


----------



## Rumpy (Aug 1, 2018)

Just wear your wig, it looks good on you.


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 1, 2018)

nah....wig is fake...for an outing maybe...life...not


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 1, 2018)

i saw my mom have to do that when she had cancer..I would shave it instead of the wig


----------



## Robdjents (Aug 1, 2018)

Do It!!!!!!!


----------



## Elivo (Aug 1, 2018)

I know a couple women who have their heads shaved or very very short, they look good with it. Go with what you are going to like Jenn.


----------



## Gadawg (Aug 1, 2018)

Those women are all very hot. Shave it off girl. Then load up on ink and send me private pics.


----------



## Gadawg (Aug 1, 2018)

Dont shave the lower half though. Landing strip is where it's at!


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 1, 2018)

The funny part is... once I have something set in my mind...it’s gonna happen no matter what and this is most likely going to happen...I read an article that said start at # 2 so it won’t be bald...lol...I’m going to look up different #’s and see what I’m ok with...fuuuckin excited!!!


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 1, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> Dont shave the lower half though. Landing strip is where it's at!



Sorry...I personally hate body hair...

Dated one guy that shaved from head to toe....loved it!!!!


----------



## Gadawg (Aug 1, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> Sorry...I personally hate body hair...
> 
> Dated one guy that shaved from head to toe....loved it!!!!




Pale dude?  Named Powder?


----------



## Elivo (Aug 1, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> Sorry...I personally hate body hair...
> 
> Dated one guy that shaved from head to toe....loved it!!!!



Ugh, i dont know if i could bring myself to do that lol.  Some areas ill keep trimmed but shaving everything, not for me


----------



## dk8594 (Aug 1, 2018)

1) it will look good on you
2) it will make you feel like a bad ass
3) if your shampoo is anywhere near as ridiculously priced as my wife’s, you’ll save a shit ton of $$


----------



## Gadawg (Aug 1, 2018)

No. That sounds awful. I shave the few hairs on my chest and my arms because of all the tattooing but thats it. Had a beard for ten years or so now. Seems jenn and I are not meant to be


----------



## Jin (Aug 1, 2018)

dk8594 said:


> 1) it will look good on you
> 2) it will make you feel like a bad ass
> 3) if your shampoo is anywhere near as ridiculously priced as my wife’s, you’ll save a shit ton of $$



Havent used shampoo in 2 years. Hair is healthier now. Completely unnecessary unless you get really greasy hair. Just rinse with water. Maybe condition once a month.


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 1, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> Pale dude?  Named Powder?



lol nope...hardcore marine:32 (20):


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 1, 2018)

Elivo said:


> Ugh, i dont know if i could bring myself to do that lol.  Some areas ill keep trimmed but shaving everything, not for me



Yea it’s a lot of work so I get it!!! :32 (20):


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 1, 2018)

dk8594 said:


> 1) it will look good on you
> 2) it will make you feel like a bad ass
> 3) if your shampoo is anywhere near as ridiculously priced as my wife’s, you’ll save a shit ton of $$




Thanks!!! Lmao about the price of hair shit...it is out of control for sure...


----------



## Elivo (Aug 1, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> Yea it’s a lot of work so I get it!!! :32 (20):



Although for you Jenn i would jump in a tub of hot wax and let you peel it off LOL :32 (19):





Well, let me think on that.......


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 1, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> No. That sounds awful. I shave the few hairs on my chest and my arms because of all the tattooing but thats it. Had a beard for ten years or so now. Seems jenn and I are not meant to be



Lol...he’s the only hairless dude I’ve ever known


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 1, 2018)

Elivo said:


> Although for you Jenn i would jump in a tub of hot wax and let you peel it off LOL
> 
> Well, let me think on that.......



well hell if you did it, I’d peel it!


----------



## Elivo (Aug 1, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> well hell if you did it, I’d peel it!



See  problem is, my father is from Albania, pretty much a Greek type culture and environment,  it makes for a lot of body hair, i may end up needing to be on a morphine drip before i could do that LOL


----------



## Gadawg (Aug 1, 2018)

I have naturally only maybe 12 chest hairs and zero back hair Jenn. Irish/german ancestry.  I might not even motive a wax until you got to my crack. Then I might cry.


----------



## BRICKS (Aug 1, 2018)

I say if you have a good shaped head for it go for it.  The convenience daily of no messing with hair and the money you're gonna save are good reasons alone.  And like they say, what's the difference between a good haircut and a bad one?   Two weeks. You can always grow it back.


----------



## Viduus (Aug 1, 2018)

Elivo said:


> Although for you Jenn i would jump in a tub of hot wax and let you peel it off LOL :32 (19):
> 
> Well, let me think on that.......



Recently done it... what they don’t tell you is the horrible acne it causes. Not even remotely worth it.


----------



## Viduus (Aug 1, 2018)

I have to to be honest, long hair is something I’m always drawn to and will always support it if your choice is cosmetic and not related to your health.

If you had to go short due to life throwing you that last curve ball, shave it! Natalie Portman and Demi Moore sure pulled it off and I’m sure you’d be the first to agree that confidence wins out.


----------



## automatondan (Aug 1, 2018)

Viduus said:


> Recently done it... what they don’t tell you is the horrible acne it causes. Not even remotely worth it.



This surprised me sir....


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 1, 2018)

Once the thought gets in your head its hard to escape it 

Shaved past the ass dreads 4th of july 3 years ago 

Once it gets in your head it becomes a challenge or whatever 

do i have the balls or whatever 

shaved the head it went well 

Then though cool lets go ahead now 

shave the beard

Bad idea looked in the mirror and realized 

Omg Im uh Faggit


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 1, 2018)

I'd eat a bold girls ass.

Oop's sorry no filter!


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 1, 2018)

Do you. Its just hair. If it makes ye feel good, go for it.


----------



## stonetag (Aug 1, 2018)

I love a great head of hair on a woman, but that is just appearance, getting to know her is where the real greatness lies.
Thank god you were talking hair, I thought you were turning Mormon, and going on a mission!


----------



## motown1002 (Aug 1, 2018)

Jenn,  If anyone could pull it off, you could.  I personally like the short blonde hair cut in the second set of pics.  As someone said, if you don't like it, it will also grow back.    And we see the beauty on the inside.  :32 (2):


----------



## snake (Aug 1, 2018)

Personally, I love long hair but that has no bearing on what you should do. Do what you want, you're not hurting anyone and it is socially acceptable. Us 50 somethings don't owe anyone an answer at this point in our lives. I didn't get my ears pierced until I was about 47 and took a load of shit for it. Fuuk You, I'm good in my skin!


----------



## andy (Aug 1, 2018)

if it makes you feel good , screw what others say or think !!


----------



## BigGameHunter (Aug 1, 2018)

Do it.  A #2 guard is pretty short.  Go to Target and get the good clippers.  Whal Lithum Pro is a great investment.


----------



## BigJohnny (Aug 1, 2018)

Do it!!!!!!


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 1, 2018)

Wow...great answers...really appreciate the responses and seriously I get we all find things either attractive or not..so that’s just personal preferences. If I do it, it’s not because I think it’s a hot thing to do..it’s due to medical issues I’ve been dealing with and for some reason my body’s handling my test cream WAY differently......so I’m thinking fuuuck it and just shave to an extent..just like guys do lol

I’ll decide by this weekend


----------



## motown1002 (Aug 1, 2018)

Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 1, 2018)

Id try cutting your hair really short first, than take the plunge


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 1, 2018)

motown1002 said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.



hahahaha...will do unless I do it and it looks like shit!!!!!!!!


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 1, 2018)

gymrat827 said:


> Id try cutting your hair really short first, than take the plunge



It is already short dear:32 (20):


----------



## Elivo (Aug 1, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> hahahaha...will do unless I do it and it looks like shit!!!!!!!!



OHHHH NOOO, we get a pic no matter what it looks like. Only fair Jen lol


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 1, 2018)

Elivo said:


> OHHHH NOOO, we get a pic no matter what it looks like. Only fair Jen lol



hahahahahahaha...at this stage...it's could be worse!!!:32 (20):


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 1, 2018)

Is it thinner ? 

the lighter the color the thicker its gunna look 

Some women think the darker is gunna  look better at the scalp 

which is a common misconception


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Aug 1, 2018)

You look amazing no matter what hairdo (or not) that you wear... (avvy pic = amazing).


----------



## BrotherJ (Aug 1, 2018)

Go for it!


----------



## Maijah (Aug 1, 2018)

My mom was a bodybuilder, she has always had a super short haircut and rocked the shit out of shit


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 2, 2018)

Zeigler said:


> Is it thinner ?
> 
> the lighter the color the thicker its gunna look
> 
> ...



I agree to an extent for sure!!!!!


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 2, 2018)

Rot-Iron66 said:


> You look amazing no matter what hairdo (or not) that you wear... (avvy pic = amazing).



Thanks!!! I’m just to a extent where I don’t care if some folks judge as I’m alive and that’s all I care about lol


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 2, 2018)

Well....here we go.....I fuuucking love it!!!!:32 (20): Please keep in mind my face is still a bit swollen still from meds..almost done thank god!!! And lucky as fuuuck my right eye is almost back to normal!!! Pretty sure I’m going to stick to it and now I can fuuuck with colors...wooo hooo


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 2, 2018)

And I’m going to be 51 this month...I made it!!!!:32 (20):


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 2, 2018)

Like uh said once that gunna shave my head seed is planted. ...

High 5 looks great :32 (16):


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 2, 2018)

Zeigler said:


> Like uh said once that gunna shave my head seed is planted. ...
> 
> High 5 looks great :32 (16):



Thanks dear!! Yep, once it’s in my head...it’s a done deal...hahahaha


----------



## Chillinlow (Aug 2, 2018)

Shave it!!!!!


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 2, 2018)

Chillinlow said:


> Shave it!!!!!



uh............^^^^^^^^^^^...lol


----------



## Elivo (Aug 2, 2018)

HAAAAAAY that shit looks good babe!!!!! nice going


----------



## Rumpy (Aug 2, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> And I’m going to be 51 next month...I made it!!!!:32 (20):



Ummmm, that's this month dear.


----------



## Rumpy (Aug 2, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> Thanks dear!! Yep, once it’s in my head...it’s a done deal...hahahaha



uhh yeah, not comment


----------



## Viduus (Aug 2, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> Well....here we go.....I fuuucking love it!!!!:32 (20): Please keep in mind my face is still a bit swollen still from meds..almost done thank god!!! And lucky as fuuuck my right eye is almost back to normal!!! Pretty sure I’m going to stick to it and now I can fuuuck with colors...wooo hooo



Well, I said I was picky about long hair so you know this comment is genuine.

It looks really good! For two reasons: you have the smile to pull it off and the fact you’re fit. I think it works the same way Demi Moore made it work.

My vote is to darken it up despite the good points Ziegler made. I think it’ll look even more badass.


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 2, 2018)

Yea...noticed ...once you have brain cancer..let me know how it works for you..lmao

and this is for Cecil


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 2, 2018)

Viduus said:


> Well, you know I said I was picky about long hair so you know this comment is genuine.
> 
> It looks really good! For two reasons: you ha e the smile to pull it off and the fact you’re fit. I think it works the same way Demi Moore made it work.
> 
> My vote is to darken it up disputed the good points Ziegler made. I think it’ll look even more badass.



Thanks!!! Truly appreciate it..and I do love to smile...I can’t wait to change it to silver/grey :32 (20):


----------



## Chillinlow (Aug 2, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> uh............^^^^^^^^^^^...lol



Yea guess should read till the end lol

looking good


----------



## Chillinlow (Aug 2, 2018)

Did you shave it your self or have someone do it ?


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 2, 2018)

Chillinlow said:


> Did you shave it your self or have someone do it ?



My hairdresser and she did it for free!!


----------



## automatondan (Aug 2, 2018)

You look beautiful Jenn. But you always will be.


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 2, 2018)

automatondan said:


> You look beautiful Jenn. But you always will be.



Thank you so much...the past six months of my life have been hell but starting to get back to normal and don’t feel like a different person anymore


----------



## Rumpy (Aug 2, 2018)

Nope, you're back to the old Jenn for sure.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Aug 2, 2018)

I'd hit it. Glad you're on the up and up jen <3


----------



## Gadawg (Aug 2, 2018)

Love it!  Just in time for your return to the gym too.


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 2, 2018)

silvereyes87 said:


> I'd hit it. Glad you're on the up and up jen <3



lol...thanks dear...:32 (20):


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 2, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> Love it!  Just in time for your return to the gym too.




Thanks!! Yea, no shit as I’ve worn a hat for years just so I didn’t have to fuuuck with hair..can’t deal with that at the gym!!!


----------



## Yaya (Aug 2, 2018)

Looks good. Some people can't pull it off but u totally can. Keep up the good work.

We are all here for u


----------



## BigGameHunter (Aug 5, 2018)

Looks damn good Jen.


----------



## Blusoul24 (Aug 5, 2018)

I hope I’m not speaking out of turn, being new here and all, but I think it looks great!


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 5, 2018)

Thanks everyone..so far so good


----------



## Rumpy (Aug 5, 2018)

And you get to sport the new hair on your first day back to work tomorrow


----------



## Chillinlow (Aug 5, 2018)

jennerrator said:


> My hairdresser and she did it for free!!



Nice ! If you start doing it your self gotta get the Remington Shortcut Pro shaver love
it just like your hair looking good girl


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 5, 2018)

Chillinlow said:


> Nice ! If you start doing it your self gotta get the Remington Shortcut Pro shaver love
> it just like your hair looking good girl



lol...I'm going keep enough to do different colors so I have to go to her anyway...otherwise I'd buy my own:32 (20):


----------



## Chillinlow (Aug 5, 2018)

jennerrator said:


> lol...I'm going keep enough to do different colors so I have to go to her anyway...otherwise I'd buy my own:32 (20):



Very nice ! Keep posting


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 24, 2018)

Ok, so Gadawg got me thinking and figured I might as well update the hair issue/thing...lol

I've been using the Finasteride Gel prescribed by my Dr....since August and here's result so far and I'm stoked...I think if anyone doesn't want to lose hair it's worth trying!

Sorry, don't have a close-up pic of when I shaved it but...it shows the difference!


----------



## Chillinlow (Oct 24, 2018)

I need alot of that lmao


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 24, 2018)

Chillinlow said:


> I need alot of that lmao



hahahaahah...well, it's different for women...men can get away with it!!

I personally don't have an issue with the way I had it shaved...as I'm a short hair kinda girl...lol


----------



## Chillinlow (Oct 24, 2018)

jennerrator said:


> hahahaahah...well, it's different for women...men can get away with it!!
> 
> I personally don't have an issue with the way I had it shaved...as I'm a short hair kinda girl...lol



Hairs overrated ! I shave mine too lol you can pull it off good


----------

